

[Show HN] Compress web files to improve your performance - minifyhtml
http://www.minifyhtml.com/

======
mooism2
I think you are removing whitespace too aggressively: “performanceof”,
“andnew”, “linecharacters”, “googlegenerally”. “this thisamazing product” is a
grammar typo after you put the space back in.

~~~
minifyhtml
Thanks for pointing out the bugs. Some how this was missed and not caught
during our testing cycle. All the bugs have been fixed. Please do try the
product.

Regards

------
benologist
It would be really cool if I could plug some URLs in and then see how well it
works / make sure it doesn't screw anything up. That would be a lot more
convenient.

~~~
minifyhtml
The reason you can't do that because this is an application. The compressing
will happen as a pre deployment step. So as a process you compress and then
deploy it to your production server.

~~~
benologist
At it's guts it's some kind of .NET project, you could reference the project
and put an aspx interface straight over the existing classes.

The reason the online testing would be good is it's so easy for html
minification to break stuff, but testing it manually is asking too much - I
don't want to download + figure out how to use + integrate it into our
teamcity + _then_ finally test to see if it didn't bork anything.

~~~
minifyhtml
I added a sample online testing page, where you can upload your file to test
the compression performance. This is a very easy tool which you can learn in 5
to 10 minutes.

Please refer to the following help documentation

<http://help.minifyhtml.com>

Regards

